# Can I continue to claim Uk benefits



## ExpatMattLowbridge (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello. 
i am a disabled person whose partner is German (we are not married....yet) with children. 
We have just relocated to Germany before brexit makes it tougher. I have registered with the town to make my stay more official. 
anyways being disabled and unable to work I currently receive PIP disability benefit. 
Am I able to continue to receive this benefit with Germany being my primary residence?
Are there any benefits that I can claim in Germany?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ExpatMattLowbridge said:


> Hello.
> i am a disabled person whose partner is German (we are not married....yet) with children.
> We have just relocated to Germany before brexit makes it tougher. I have registered with the town to make my stay more official.
> anyways being disabled and unable to work I currently receive PIP disability benefit.
> ...


This tells which UK benefits are transportable.





__





Living in Germany


Information for British citizens moving to or living in Germany including guidance on residency, healthcare and driving.




www.gov.uk


----------

